# General > Politics >  Indy Ref 2 omission from SNP party conference agenda

## BetterTogether

It would appear that members of the SNP are not to be allowed to debate or vote on whether there should be another referendum after the party leadership decided not to put it in the party conference. http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/1...erence_agenda/

----------


## BetterTogether

Another piece from the times.http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/u...cle4517756.ece

----------


## cptdodger

While I would be more than happy if we never had another referendum again (this country needs stability), If the SNP are not even going to discuss/ debate it amongst themselves, what is the point of them? Is their number one function not to gain Independence ?

Nicola Sturgeon will have to watch herself because, and this is only my opinion, but the SNP got a landslide in the last election with people who had never voted for them suddenly voting for them, because they thought she would push for Independence.

It will be interesting to see what happens at the next election.

----------


## rob murray

Well what do you expect from a party that is more centrally controlled and silenced than any ever in the UK and at a stretch, outwith the old soviet bloc !! STurgeon knows she cannot risk indy 2 as the big issues are still here with no real answers contingency plans thought through, the types of issues zealots on here have pretended are not worth discussing...as if they had all been solved.....going over old ground eh !!!! Oh, and all along the key word is timing......reality is biting and will bite them hard as adamant yessers will be denied their second go at indy .....couple that with 2016 fiscal pain, and devolved powers including the deployment of local income taxation and we will soon see splits and memberships not renewed. Timing is all, Sturgeon needs to govern succesfullly and build up a good track record, introduce changes to Scotland ( fiscal ones )  and develop the economy......they knew it all along ! Could it be tactics to scare off / silence the back seat driver ????

More potential divisions in SNP ( from todays times ) 

SNP leaders have been warned that divisions over all-women shortlists could erupt again this autumn after it emerged that they had drawn up plans to promote gender equality right through the party.
A proposal to create a national womens and equalities convener is expected to be put to the SNP conference in October. If approved, the new figure would become one of the main officer bearers, and would be tasked with carrying through gender equality measures at ever level

----------


## BetterTogether

I hope that the SNP don't go down the lines of positive discrimination as opposed to best person for the job regardless of sex.

----------


## rob murray

> I hope that the SNP don't go down the lines of positive discrimination as opposed to best person for the job regardless of sex.


Yep but in fairness there is a gender imbalance in parliament, its whether the voting public buys into it thats the question.....also women in scotland earn less than male counterparts.....thats a disgrace I thought legislation way back in 1975ish was passed to prevent this sorta thing....surely that should be the number one prioirty.

----------

